# Some Recent Ones



## holly99 (Mar 11, 2010)

Loopy Fruit - 











Sparkly Clean -





Chamomile Lavender Buttermilk -





Raspberry Vanilla


----------



## April (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Holly:

Gorgeous.  

They are equally beautiful.  I do have a special liking for the Fruit Loopy one though.  Swirlicious.

Very fancy work.  Well done.

Take care,

April


----------



## ewenique (Mar 11, 2010)

Oooo, pretty & sparkly!  What's not to love!?


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice, all of them.
I do so love the colour you got with sparkly clean though!


----------



## IanT (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree sparkly n clean is AWESOME!!!

well theyre alll awesome... But blue is _my_ color 

I love them!


----------



## orangetree71 (Mar 11, 2010)

Really cool and creative.  I love the sparkly blue ones especially.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 12, 2010)

very nice, i like it!


----------



## mariflo (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Mar 12, 2010)

beauties all.


----------



## Fweda_998 (Mar 12, 2010)

Those ar simply AMAZING! i love Loopyu Fruit and the blue one the glitter is super pretty


----------



## holly99 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Angela (Mar 13, 2010)

They look great...I think the pink hearts are really cute


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 15, 2010)

They all look terrific love the chamomile!


----------



## SoapyMom (Mar 16, 2010)

How pretty!  I JUST made a sparkly blue soap this morning ... how funny that we both had sparkly blue on the brain!!!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 16, 2010)

These are fantastic! I especially love the loopy fruit. What kind of colorants did you use?


----------



## holly99 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> These are fantastic! I especially love the loopy fruit. What kind of colorants did you use?



Thank you!

I used some pop micas and some celestial colorings.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 16, 2010)

You did a wonderful job. I've never heard of celestial colorings. I searched for them and found http://www.celestialcolors.com/index.html. Is this the only company that sells them?


----------



## mandie (Mar 17, 2010)

LOVE the colors.  Especially the Sparkly Clean one!


----------



## holly99 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> You did a wonderful job. I've never heard of celestial colorings. I searched for them and found http://www.celestialcolors.com/index.html. Is this the only company that sells them?



I think it is. That is the only place I've seen them anyway.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2010)

They are beautiful soaps. Thanks for sharing the pics and the info on the colorants. 

Someday, I'll have to try some of these colorants but it won't be for a long, long time.


----------



## holly99 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> They are beautiful soaps. Thanks for sharing the pics and the info on the colorants.
> 
> Someday, I'll have to try some of these colorants but it won't be for a long, long time.



I really do like the Celestial Colors. They come in a small-med sized bottle and they are going to last me forever. I only need 10-15 drops for a good-sized batch. At only $4 a bottle, I think it's a great deal. 

Hopefully you'll get to try some sooner than later.


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 18, 2010)

Your soaps are beautiful and that blue is just the bees knees!!!!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2010)

holly99 said:
			
		

> I really do like the Celestial Colors. They come in a small-med sized bottle and they are going to last me forever. I only need 10-15 drops for a good-sized batch. At only $4 a bottle, I think it's a great deal.
> 
> Hopefully you'll get to try some sooner than later.



They sound like a great bargain. I want to but at this time I can't justify buying them since I have so many other colorants which I need to be using; especially the natural colorants that agriffin was kind enough to send me. I need to get a batch done with these and post pics. I've been so busy lately that I haven't gotten around to it.


----------

